# My Twitch channel



## Czech composer (Feb 20, 2016)

Hello everyone,
Recently I´ve started Twitch channel. I play variety of music genres from different time periods.
Main goal of the channel is to discover lesser known, but great music from the past. Play the music and talk about it.
I´ve started month ago, so it definitely isn´t perfect. English isn´t my first language, so I´m sometimes struggling
and can´t find the right words on the spot ) 

Anyway here is the link martinsaroch1 - Twitch Stream usually begins between 18:00 and 19:00 UTC
If you are interested, it would be cool to see you there.

Martin


----------

